# How can you remove a jailbreak?



## Austingus (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone know how to remove a jailbreak from ipod 4th gen?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only way to remove a jailbreak is to restore the device.


----------



## Mollah (Jun 5, 2012)

You can removea jailbreak in two ways:

1: Use a different computer to restore it
2: Open tiny umbrella, click advanced, deselct box that says "set hosts to cydia on exit". Close tiny umbrella and try restore again.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Mollah said:


> You can removea jailbreak in two ways:
> 
> 1: Use a different computer to restore it
> 2: Open tiny umbrella, click advanced, deselct box that says "set hosts to cydia on exit". Close tiny umbrella and try restore again.


He didn't ask under the condition of having used TinyUmbrella, but it's still useful info.


----------

